# Activity around hive and house



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I normally start seeing them around the house more often when there is a dearth of nectar. I think what you are seeing is in direct relation to the lack of productive forage, either its too cool and the fall flowers aren't yielding nectar or your flow is over. I am seeing the same thing right now around at my house. One drop of honey a long way from the hives attracts attention almost immediately by honey bees and yellow jackets.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I have my top bar hive right up against the front door (great way to discourage solicitors, by the way). Only time I see them around the windows and door are when I am feeding them sugar water across the yard, and then there are hundreds around the feeder and lots of activity all around the hive. Usually, the bees just go in and out of the front entrance. My guess is these are guard bees or scouts looking for more nectar.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

My bee yard is a hundred yards or so away from our house and usually there is no unusual bee activity to notice, but when a good flow suddenly stops there can be scouts all over the place.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

David LaFerney said:


> My bee yard is a hundred yards or so away from our house and usually there is no unusual bee activity to notice, but when a good flow suddenly stops there can be scouts all over the place.


Very common in beginning of spring when temps are low they tend to not venture far. 

Eventually you'll get use to them being around. Are they being agressive?


----------



## paul4168 (Aug 19, 2010)

this is the issue that I encounter with my neighbors; now that I am through the production period with minimal incident; any advice on how to keep the complaining to the minimum? I keep feed on the hives; I have water sources; but a dozen bees flying around seems to be a problem. I don't notice any up near my house (which is closer) except when I spill some honey or sugar.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

burns375 said:


> Very common in beginning of spring when temps are low they tend to not venture far.
> 
> Eventually you'll get use to them being around. Are they being agressive?


No, they are pretty much never aggressive unless you are tampering with the hive - usually not then either, it's just that 28 hives can issue quite a few scouts. Nonetheless, we are all just about used to it.

It's actually common whenever there is a dearth, but especially noticable when a flow suddenly stops while there are large populations - like now. 3 days ago half a million or so foragers were all in the golden rod, now they are all looking for employment.


----------



## jwhatman (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine like to visit our back porch, that's when the flow has slowed down. I have 2 hives and they like to visit, to see if hubby left his empty 7-up bottle uncapped, and they can enjoy the remains. I have them on 4 or 5 frames of honey at all times, it's been quite rainy the past few days, so they come to visit and say hello. Just buzzing me, then leaving. Totally non-aggressive unless I'm in the hive. Judging by this, I won't be going into the hive to look.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine do it too during a dearth when the feeders are empty


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Like others said, they are looking around. I saw them yesterday looking for remnants of wine pressings at a vineyard that I have some hives near. I was able to get one off the table onto my finger. They have been gentle when they are out like that and they are checking around the area in all of the experiences I have had. I don't know any trick to keep bees away from things unless they are going somewhere for water and creating a nuisance. Setting up some water and a sprinkler on a timer can help them go to water where you want. Other than fixing that water source issue they seem to go where they want. Soon enough the bees will be staying inside. Perhaps let the kids know not to worry about them just be aware not to swat at them or anything or step on them in bare feet. Unless they are near the hive they shouldn't have any issues.

This picture was from Saturday. There was a few bees at any given time looking around. I am not far from Maryland so I would think that the behavior that I was seeing would be similar.

Bees on the wine press


----------

